# Post Your Bailey Fest 2011 Photos & Videos



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

2011 Bailey Fest was awesome! I saw lots of cameras. Please post up your photos and videos in this thread to share.


----------



## Hans (Aug 21, 2008)

i have a bunch (bout an hr & 8-9gigs) of go pro vid from 4 falls & super max if someone wants to get it from me & edit with other vids for a fest compilation, whatnot. i'm inept at doing so myself. pm me if interested


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*Bailey Fest '11 Slide show*

Well, I royally screwed up my settings taking shots at Deer Creek, but here's a little compilation of some of the photos I got this weekend. What a great weekend. Pure Awesomeness.

ednaout's Channel - YouTube


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

I only took my camera on the river Sunday. I wish I had it on Sat since there were more people at Supermax than I could count. Awesome event. Thanks to all involved. 

BAILEY FEST 2011 - YouTube


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is what I got! 

Adam snapping his paddle in Tampax! 
Way to hang in there! All you need now is a solid hands roll....and a new paddle.

Bailey Fest 2011- Tampax.mov - YouTube


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

peterholcombe said:


> Here is what I got!
> 
> Adam snapping his paddle in Tampax!
> Way to hang in there! All you need now is a solid hands roll....and a new paddle.
> ...




that was sick


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

A big Thank You to Ian and everyone else who helped make Baileyfest 2011 such a sweet event. You Rock, keep it up! Tony


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

CBrown said:


> I only took my camera on the river Sunday. I wish I had it on Sat since there were more people at Supermax than I could count. Awesome event. Thanks to all involved.
> 
> BAILEY FEST 2011 - YouTube


The footage of someone taking 3rd falls upside down was classic. Wish I could have made it out.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

peterholcombe said:


> Here is what I got!
> 
> Adam snapping his paddle in Tampax!
> Way to hang in there! All you need now is a solid hands roll....and a new paddle.
> ...


Who is that at the bottom in the green boat and full face whit helmut? I swear he looks really familiar.


----------



## dustyrivers (Jun 5, 2009)

gannon_w said:


> Who is that at the bottom in the green boat and full face whit helmut? I swear he looks really familiar.


its me, Dusty. 
Don't know if we know eachother, Just moved out here in May.


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is another video. It's not mine, but was made by Daniel Lundberg -who I'm pretty sure doesn't have an account on the Buzz. Its got the appropriate combination of clean lines and not so clean lines. Thankfully, none of my hangover lines from Sunday made the final cut.

Bailey Fest 2011 - YouTube


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

dustyrivers said:


> its me, Dusty.
> Don't know if we know eachother, Just moved out here in May.


 
Yeah we've not met but you're wearing the same gear as a friend of mine. Welcome to CO! Maybe we'll paddle something next year when I'm back!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome videos.


----------



## BellaBoater (Jun 24, 2011)

does anyone know who had the footage of the bloodied face on saturday night? my buddy is putting a video together and ... it was me. not proud but I'd like to see it.


----------



## qsjones (May 9, 2011)

that was a sic boof


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not have any photos because I lost my camera but a big shout out to IAN, Dan, Steve, Frenchy, Dan, Mike, Mike, Mike, Adam, Clayton, Steve, John, Sam, Ben, Tony, Gavin, Tara, Ben, Lala, Marty, and all the others. I had a great time at the fest and on the water with all of you. 
See you on the river

Big Mike.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Turtle making Supermax/Tampax look easy on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

here's what I got:
Facebook

Facebook

Let me know if you see any pics you would like the original high def file of...I'll be happy to e-mail a few. 

Later,
Gavin


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

glcasson21 said:


> here's what I got:
> Facebook
> 
> Facebook
> ...


 
It aint workin man.


----------



## Salt River Rafting (Oct 17, 2010)

*bailey fest raft photos?*

what a great stretch, super fest, thanks to everyone who got our backs as we r2'ed the run for the first time! anyone have pics of the rafters? please post to 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Salt-River-Rafting-LLC-Arizona/106253586961?v=wall


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

More footage from Saturday. Thanks for the awesome time Ian!

Bailey Fest.m4v - YouTube


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Salt River Rafting said:


> what a great stretch, super fest, thanks to everyone who got our backs as we r2'ed the run for the first time! anyone have pics of the rafters? please post to
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Salt-River-Rafting-LLC-Arizona/106253586961?v=wall


You guys are on my video on the first page coming through Deer Creek. Green raft?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice work raft crew! Pretty cool to see a raft going down bailey.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice videos Pete/Daniel and Mike. Love the piton in tampax to beatdown swim. Surf in tampax was a great POV of the "oh shit I'm in a hole" feeling.


----------



## Hans (Aug 21, 2008)

gavin hand paddlin tampax

Bailey Fest 2011 - Tampax - Gavin on Vimeo

i have a bunch more if anyone wants to do some editing & throw together a Bailey Fest montage let me know.


----------



## Erik (Jul 24, 2010)

Short video from Saturday, rockin' Bailey with a great crew. What an awesome time! Thanks Ian and everyone who made this possible. See you next year!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3RJw-Zslws


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Bailey Fest gets some press from Paddling Life!
Paddling Life - Trusted News Source - Sea Kayaking, Whitewater Rafting, Kayaking, Canoeing, Kayak Fishing, Photos


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great write up for PL Dan! Mega boof pic is great. Love the one stop shopping pic of the ATF store with the new green addition in Bailey. Classic!

Erik, awesome riverboarding video. I am impressed with the things riverboarders are running. Rock grind on deer creek with the riverboard was sick! I wonder how many nut shots are par for the course on a run like bailey on the riverboard?


----------



## Erik (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Ian! And thanks for all the work to put together Bailey Fest, that was a great time!
I think Bailey is my favorite run. Fortunately no nut shots!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Somebody showed me video of Brian getting pounded in first falls while holding onto a sideways brace for a long time and eventually making it out of first falls. I saw the replay on someone's videocam at bailey fest after many beers, and can't recall who it was. Post it up!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Goldcamp has the video...I can't remember the pounding, I've ended up swimming from that hole 7 times before, I'm amazed it let me go...


----------



## paddlepilot (Aug 30, 2008)

Hopefully better late than never! Remembering a great weekend.
Thanks All.


BaileyFest '11 on Vimeo


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

paddlepilot said:


> Hopefully better late than never! Remembering a great weekend.
> Thanks All.
> 
> 
> BaileyFest '11 on Vimeo


 

sweet video!


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

paddlepilot said:


> Hopefully better late than never! Remembering a great weekend.
> Thanks All.
> 
> 
> BaileyFest '11 on Vimeo


Awesome video! You didn't need to put up all the footage of my rolls through S-turn though... :smile: Thanks


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great video Tim!!! Nice shots of the rapids. Love the carnage shots! Classic!


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Great video Paddlepilot!


----------



## Erik (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice job, great video!



paddlepilot said:


> Hopefully better late than never! Remembering a great weekend.
> Thanks All.
> 
> 
> BaileyFest '11 on Vimeo


----------

